# asbo bans street drinker from bath for 3 years



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/news/Street-drinker-banned-Bath/article-592428-detail/article.html

ffs  

as someone says in the article, will they seek similar bans for drunks with homes who cause aggro


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2009)

should have started this in the scotland forum - the street drinker is from dundee


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> should have started this in the scotland forum - the street drinker is from dundee



Nah I think its right that it is in this forum.

Hmm I wonder if he is hanging out in Stokescroft instead ?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2009)

he probably headed over to bristol tbf, plenty of like minded citizens there, my uncle used to be a street drinker in bristol


----------



## pogofish (Jan 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> as someone says in the article, will they seek similar bans for drunks with homes who cause aggro



I hope they do - I've no time for any sort of agressive pisshead.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 8, 2009)

So basically the police and council have summarily exiled somebody from a city for two years? Bloody hell.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So basically the police and council have summarily exiled somebody from a city for two years? Bloody hell.



aye, makes me proud of my home town....fuckers


----------



## mattie (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor sod, I think I recognise him - I walk past the Church at the top of Walcot going into town and I think he's sometimes there.  It's really no kind of life, but I wonder if he'll lose what little support network he has if he's kicked out.

Saying that, there are a few that have been getting more and more aggressive - especially around Kingsmead Square.  It could be a pleasant place to sit out, but I've been hassled so many times when sitting out having a coffee.

Something did have to be done, not sure this was what was needed.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 8, 2009)

When I lived in town that bloke would beg off me every morning without fail.  He's been doing it for _years_.  Usually walking right up in your face and asking for money.

Not sure what the solution is but that guy was the most relentless beggar in bath.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 8, 2009)

He'll have to take showers then, I guess.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2009)

I think we'll see a flurry of such exiles and persecutions in London come 2011


----------



## mattie (Jan 8, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> When I lived in town that bloke would beg off me every morning without fail.  He's been doing it for _years_.  Usually walking right up in your face and asking for money.
> 
> Not sure what the solution is but that guy was the most relentless beggar in bath.



There's a bloke who vaguely resembles the blind bloke of Big Brother who pesters me every fucking day.  Don't know if it's because people in Bath are tight, or I just look an easy touch.


----------



## mattie (Jan 8, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> He'll have to take showers then, I guess.



Fuck me, I must be immune to that joke - despite hearing it ad infinitum from Essex mates, it took me three readings to get it!


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 9, 2009)

The drunks who cause aggro are the tossers who are alledgedly functional drinkers on a fri / sat.

Alcohlics should be supported with thier challenges.  Thar asbo is scary.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 14, 2009)

You know what?  I got him mixed up with this guy, who it turns out has just been banned as well.

http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/news/Drinker-banned-city-year/article-614280-detail/article.html 

The reason I looked it up is that he just walked past my work (in central bath) and blagged a fag off me 

Fuckin hell tho, they gonna ban everyone or what?


----------



## mattie (Jan 14, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> You know what?  I got him mixed up with this guy, who it turns out has just been banned as well.
> 
> http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/news/Drinker-banned-city-year/article-614280-detail/article.html
> 
> ...



That's the one I was talking about earlier!  He's pretty aggressive when he's out of booze, poor sod.  Do you walk down Walcot going into work?  He was down there quite a bit.


----------

